# Going to look at a YS624, What should I be looking for?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm going to look at a tracked Yamaha YS624. He wants $450. Fair, Good, Great price?

I know snowblowers well but know nothing about Yamaha. 

What particulars should I be checking out?

What breaks?

Does this have a hydrostatic trans? Is this strong or breakable? Worth fixing?I

Will the chute be electrically controlled?

Does it have a tilting auger housing?

Skid shoes?

Electric start plus pull cord? Plug in or battery?

Any problems with the tracks?

How well does it do the plow hardened overnight EOD? Same as any other tracked snowblower or any snowblower?

Are parts available? Are they so

```

```
 it doesn't become worth it to own a Yamaha?

Can I buy parts off the internet, Amazon, eBay, or only from Yamaha dealers through the internet?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'm going to look at a tracked Yamaha YS624. He wants $450. Fair, Good, Great price?
> 
> I know snowblowers well but know nothing about Yamaha.
> 
> ...


Sorry no one chimed in but I have never heard one bad thing about Yamaha blowers. I do know that if it were close to me I'd probably be all over it. Price seems too good to be grue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

They are built like tanks. However parts availability , I heard, may be a problem. $450 sounds okay for a 624 depending of course on condition. I saw one around her e for $300 that did not run and pics look like weathered and have seen them for $800 in very good or excellent condition. so condition is everything.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

They are built like tanks. I just parted one out and couldn't believe how well it was designed/built. 

In addition to this site, here is a helpful one if you buy it:






Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club


Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club forum. A forum for fans of Yamaha Snowblowers YS624 and YS828.YT624E,YS928,YS1028 and the mighty YT1332E Discussions about finding parts, getting repairs, and perfoming...



yamaha-snowblower-fan-club.10963.n7.nabble.com


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

The ad is gone. Did you wind up getting it? It did look pretty good in the pictures.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

vmax29 said:


> Did you wind up getting it? It did look pretty good in the pictures.


DITTO!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

No, couldn't connect with the guy, emailed him several times then finally SOLD.

Thanks tdi for looking and the heads up.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh man I was hoping a fellow member would have grabbed this


----------

